
'Crackas with Attitude': NC hackers arrested in international plot aimed at CIA - hpaasch
http://www.newsobserver.com/news/technology/article100594842.html
======
krylon
This is, of course, totally OT, but D3F4ULT is a pretty sweet nickname. I wish
I had thought of that... ;-)

